# Hydration pack with 2 reservoirs: one for water and 1 for energy drink



## adik38 (May 15, 2005)

I have a bike without a place to put a bottle cage. I like riding with both water and energy drink. Is there a hydration pack with 2 reservoirs?


----------



## libretto (Mar 21, 2012)

You might be able run a larger camel back like the mule that takes 1 100oz bladder and replace it with 2 smaller 60oz ones.. My ospray raptor 14 has a big pocket right in front of the place where the reservoir goes it would hold a 2ND bladder if needed I guess 

I always find it easier to just toss a 32oz nalgene in my bag with what ever I want to drink besides the water in the bladder. in my experience every time i have used anything besides water in the bladder I can never get clean again


----------



## ausyonline (Jan 23, 2012)

Camelbak hawg is setup to take two bladders I use one for all my xc races


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

I wouldnt put anything besides water in it unless you always put the same thing in it all the time, because you will never get the taste out of it


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I just use energy gel shots.


----------



## tifighter (Apr 14, 2012)

Nathan makes one called the Synergy.

No affiliation/never used it, etc. But it seems to do what you are asking for.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

henry9419 said:


> I wouldnt put anything besides water in it unless you always put the same thing in it all the time, because you will never get the taste out of it


Water and a small amount, cap full, of bleach rince thoroughly and then if needed water and baking soda has always worked well for us.


----------

